# Central air service , house not cooling



## Sf49168 (Jun 11, 2015)

How's it going ?  

So my central air was working fine ( minus hot upstairs in cape cod ) and I haven't had anything serviced since I bought house 6 years ago so for 89$ I said why not. 

They did usual maintance on inside unit and out unit.  Now house doesn't want to cool down.  Temp had been set for 72 and climbed to 78. This was done about 4:30pm eastern so was basically past the hottest part of the day.  

Could anything they had done caused this ?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Jun 11, 2015)

Absolutely.
Could be anything from a removed or turned off electrical disconnect to loose panel door.
Can you tell us what happens with the system when turned on ?

By the way, although there are standard/common points of inspection/maintenance set forth by the industry, the "usual" maintenance varies between service companies.


----------



## Sf49168 (Jun 11, 2015)

kok328 said:


> Absolutely.
> Could be anything from a removed or turned off electrical disconnect to loose panel door.
> Can you tell us what happens with the system when turned on ?
> 
> By the way, although there are standard/common points of inspection/maintenance set forth by the industry, the "usual" maintenance varies between service companies.




The motor has been running whole time , just up about 6 degrees ... Actually they never turned system off when doing all they did 

For internal unit , they unclogged pan drain & drain from unit to outside gutter , brushed coils clean ..... Said internal Pan is basically shot due to age ( tech couldn't tell year ) and leaking. 

Outside I thought they would take cover off n clean unit but I saw they took my hose and hosed it all down , they did reading for return temp n volts.  Said I could use maybe 1lb of freon @ $40 but might not help since my upstairs is hot so I didn't do it.  And that was it 

They were 60$ cheaper than all other places , not sure why


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you tell if the fan and condenser outside are both running? Not just the fan onside your house. May have tripped the breaker?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 12, 2015)

Turning the power off when hosing down a condenser coil is the first thing the teach you.


----------



## Sf49168 (Jun 13, 2015)

Turned out condenser wasn't going on. If finally did about 4-5 hrs they were done.   Could the issue have been since it was  running n they hosed it down ?


----------



## Sf49168 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## EmmaTaylor (Jun 30, 2015)

To make things simple, i will give you a couple of things you can do at this moment that may alter this issue.

-Check your thermostat settings: Check the thermostat one more time to make sure it&#8217;s on the right settings.
-Check the air filter: A dirty air filter blocks return airflow to your air conditioner. This makes it harder for your air conditioner to circulate the amount of cooled air needed back into your home.
-Clean the outdoor A/C unit: You can clean the outdoor unit yourself using a water sprayer and a special A/C coil cleaner. But doing it properly requires a professional touch.
If none of them work, you'll need to schedule an air conditioning technician to diagnose your problem. You can google out local professionals from online directories like Porch, Red Beacon and many more.

Good Luck...!!!


----------



## frodo (Jun 30, 2015)

the freon lines that hook up to the outside unit..they come from the house to the unit. one is small the other is insulated

grab the line,  is it cool or hot,,,iit should be cold,,,if it is not, you are low on freon

you might have just been scammed..some disreputable shysters,  will give you a "DEAL"  then let out a little freon.

they expect you to call them back.. and stick you for $300.00

call another well know, well respected company,  have them ck your unit and add freon

you could call the first guy,demand he fix your unit,  it was working till he fooled with it.
BUT...i would not trust him to feed my dog

just. My opinion,  wont even buy a cup of coffee


----------



## Sf49168 (Jun 30, 2015)

So all was working until 2-3 days ago. The air handler pushing out some warm air & condenser ( outside unit) hasn't turned on at all.  Checked and turned on/ off all breakers. Nothing. 

Called other hvac guy I know and should / hopefully comes tomorrow.  Low- mid 80s isn't great with no AC . Esp with a 3 yr old and 1 month. and a wife ............


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 5, 2015)

Help me out here .  Inside fan running ?  Condenser / outside fan running ?  Condenser compressor running ?

     The 2 copper refrigeration lines leaving the condenser , small one should be warm / hot , larger one should be cool / cold .

God bless
Wyr


----------

